# Gel Stain On Fiberglass



## niles (May 14, 2007)

Hi Everyone, first time poster. 1st question: i have a fiberglass door that was originally gel stained then 2 coated with an exterior clear urethane or varnish. The clear sealer has broken down in someplaces due to the uv rays. The customer would like the door to be darker in color, can i put a darker gel stain and proceed to clear seal? What are the required steps if any. 2nd question: There is a previous painted surface (1 coat exterior latex ) about 3 years old on a aluminum garage overhead door, it is in excellent condition. the customer asked if possible to darken the garage door. Could i also use a gel stain than clear seal What would be the required steps for this?. I have gel stained but only on new fiberglass doors.
THANKS -- NILES


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

On the front door I would sand and degloss it. Use old masters grainning base, and gel stain, sand seal it and two coat it with oil sikkens or some kind of marine varnish. Don't use that crap SW sells I think it's minwax varnish or poly. If your worried about adhession for the grainning base strip the surface with KS-3 Stripper sold at Home Depot.
With a higher quality varnish I find it best to thin the product down a bit so it penetrates and has a lesser of a chance to peel. 

As far as the aluminum door im not to sure if a grainning base would hold up, I would have to pass on that project.


----------

